# Who built this Rolls Royce Motobike??



## New Mexico Brant (Jan 20, 2021)

Any thoughts?


----------



## catfish (Jan 20, 2021)

I'm thinking Emblem MFG.


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Jan 20, 2021)

Stellar !!


----------



## bricycle (Jan 20, 2021)

Emblem style fork, Miami chain wheel....


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 20, 2021)

I was thinking Emblem as well. V/r Shawn


----------



## locomotion (Jan 20, 2021)

New Mexico Brant said:


> Any thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1342674



Emblem 

I am looking for this chainring and crank assembly for one of my Emblem bike, the one I have on was broken and poorly rewelded
if someone has a spare, please PM me


----------



## oldmtrcyc (Jan 20, 2021)

Awesome!!


----------



## oldmtrcyc (Jan 20, 2021)

Mid teens, I would think.  I believe I have a frame, different badge.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Jan 21, 2021)

Thanks for everyone's input!


----------



## mikecuda (Feb 6, 2021)

New Mexico Brant said:


> Any thoughts?
> 
> View attachment 1342669
> 
> ...



Very, very nice bike


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Feb 6, 2021)

Nice bike.  It seems like many or most of the Emblem chain ring sprockets look like those of other bicycle manufacturers; but many or most Emblems that I have seen have a some what *unique* wide 2” offset drive pin, and *oversized* threads on the shaft and bearing cones.
I was thinking early 1930’s, with the high serial number; is it also a shorter frame?


----------



## bentwoody66 (Feb 7, 2021)

Edward's and Christ was a jobbers, they carried a plethora of top brands.


----------



## SKPC (Feb 7, 2021)

Nice Emblem Brant! mid-30's with typically seen Emblem parts. Looks also to have 2" drive pin spacing on crank.  Truss rods, headset top race, Trumpets, fenders. 28-er DJ steel clinchers look original!?  Below is my Emblem/Pierce frame with Pierce dropouts...(not stamped) that is earlier.  Emblem made many different moto frames_ and _forks.







And an example like yours Brant from my Emblem pic file.


----------

